# A rat and a cupcake



## Hobbes (Aug 10, 2008)

I was walking around taking pics earlier this afternoon when I saw this metal rat sitting on the sidewalk. at first I was like wth a rat? then I realized its a fake one lol and I bet lots of others reacted the same way or worse :mrgreen: and not far from it there was this cupcake, also a fake but looked so real! really made me crave for one back there


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 10, 2008)

Whoa, what's with the fake rat??! Must startle a lot of passersby!

(And that fake cupcake is just mean!!   I wonder how many people try to pick it up?)


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea WHY there is a fake rat and cupcake there? :\


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Aug 10, 2008)

Where the heck do you live?? LMAO


----------



## Toni Marie (Aug 10, 2008)

What fun!!! Its always fun to find shots like those.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 11, 2008)

Toni Marie said:


> What fun!!! Its always fun to find shots like those.



yeah I was really amused lol too bad I was kinda in a hurry otherwise I would have walked around and try to discover more of those :mrgreen: 



kellylindseyphotography said:


> Where the heck do you live?? LMAO



 I live in Stockholm, Sweden



Antarctican said:


> Whoa, what's with the fake rat??! Must startle a lot of passersby!
> 
> (And that fake cupcake is just mean!!   I wonder how many people try to pick it up?)


lmao well it sure startled me and I am not even scared of rats but I guess I never expected to see one like right there. ^^ I think someone should put a hidden camera there and try to film the reactions of those who pass by.


----------



## chantal7 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lmfao. I'm surprised they haven't tried that with real money yet.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 11, 2008)

If startled passengers try to chase that rat by giving it a kick they're in for a sore toe! 

I wonder if we'll come anywhere past that rat on Friday during our Sheep Walk, or on any of the three weekend days when the walk's done and we can go sight-seeing. 

We shall walk "Djurgårds Brunnsviken" on Friday, starting 9 a.m. (just in case you want to come gawp at us   ), on Saturday we'll be outside Stockholm at Bogesund Castle, walking from there into Vaxholm. And on Sunday we'll take the underground to Bergshamra Centrum and walk to Haga parken. (All these places are totally unknown to me, but who knows, the rat may be somewhere there???)

Will the weather be nice to us?
Have the weathermen on TV already said something about the weekend weather? Or is Monday still too early for that?


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 11, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> Lmfao. I'm surprised they haven't tried that with real money yet.



lol do you mean real money glued to the ground? haha hmm maybe I will do that one day all you have to do is glue or whatever a note on the ground and then take pics of people trying to pick it up 



LaFoto said:


> If startled passengers try to chase that rat by giving it a kick they're in for a sore toe!
> 
> I wonder if we'll come anywhere past that rat on Friday during our Sheep Walk, or on any of the three weekend days when the walk's done and we can go sight-seeing.
> 
> ...



haha I actually tried to pick it up lmao
oh you know what? I will most probably go there one of those days because I have never been to any of those places lmao yeah I know how sad it sounds I mean i have lived here for almost ten years and there are so many places I haven't been to. hmm I don't think you guys will pass there because its located in Södermalm, which is quite far away from where you guys will walk. LMAO haha I do hope I wont get lost in my own city


----------



## Turn (Aug 12, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> I was walking around taking pics earlier this afternoon when I saw this metal rat sitting on the sidewalk. at first I was like wth a rat? then I realized its a fake one lol and I bet lots of others reacted the same way or worse :mrgreen: and not far from it there was this cupcake, also a fake but looked so real! really made me crave for one back there



You may have stumbled across some very special art there my friend. That rat looks like the signature rat of infamous street artist, Banksy. That would be a pretty awesome to a guy like me. Some people just think he's a criminal, but personally i think his work is beautiful. Check it out: http://www.banksy.co.uk/outdoors/horizontal_1.htm


----------



## Turn (Aug 12, 2008)

If you scroll to about the third page, you'll see all his rat work.


----------



## Phazan (Aug 12, 2008)

Is this normal for Sweden? 0_o

Just kidding haha...If only you could move the cupcake in front of the rat to make it look like the rat is eating the cupcake...Hmmm haha


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 12, 2008)

Phazan said:


> Is this normal for Sweden? 0_o
> 
> Just kidding haha...If only you could move the cupcake in front of the rat to make it look like the rat is eating the cupcake...Hmmm haha



lmao nah they are all immovable well you could move or pick em up they would be long gone  
well they are actually trying to put pieces of art here and there in the city, especially in the subway stations but I just find them boring and very hard to understand probably because I am not an art person lol


----------



## Phazan (Aug 12, 2008)

I think stuff like that is cool though. Maybe not cupcakes and rats, but I've seen pictures in an airport of a snake statue thing. It's hard to explain, but the floor is like marble, and the snake is marble too, but it's like the snake is a part of the floor... It's cool to look at haha.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 12, 2008)

Phazan said:


> I think stuff like that is cool though. Maybe not cupcakes and rats, but I've seen pictures in an airport of a snake statue thing. It's hard to explain, but the floor is like marble, and the snake is marble too, but it's like the snake is a part of the floor... It's cool to look at haha.



lol yeah certain art do look quite cool and amusing its those who doesnt seem to look like anything that are boring you know like putting a dead rabbit on a black table and take pic of it then call it art lmao

btw lol I see we both use the same camera  Canon rocks! ^^


----------



## Phazan (Aug 12, 2008)

^Yeah, hahaha 40Ds rock!


----------



## jv17 (Aug 12, 2008)

that's a nice and it's funny indeed..


----------



## RainNotebook (Aug 13, 2008)

That is so cool... great photos!  And I like the hand pictures too!


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 13, 2008)

Glad you guys like em  lol well I did actually get off work two hours early just to take some photos but its worth it


----------

